# Tracts and Booklets



## Dieter Schneider (Sep 4, 2013)

Would PB friends be kind enough to recommend some tracts / literature (apart from J Blanchard and P Masters) suitable to pass on to unbelieving friends? Thanks.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi, 

You'll find everything at Chapel Library to be excellent. 

Chapel Library :: Home

Free downloads, & I believe they'll also ship internationally in many cases. I highly commend their ministry and materials to you.


----------



## alec (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for this, Reagan. What a helpful resource!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 5, 2013)

My father-in-law introduced me to their ministry while we were living in Pensacola. I became a regular at their little shop as still order the great majority of our church's evangelistic tracts and Christian living pamphlets/literature from Chapel Library. A solid 1689 LBCF congregation and faithful, gospel-minded printing ministry.


----------



## SinnerSavedByChrist (Sep 5, 2013)

Livingwaters / Ray Comfort / Way of the Master have some of the best mix of Gospel-correctness + catchiness.


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 5, 2013)

Why I Believe in God by Cornelius Van Til


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks to y'all!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 6, 2013)

To move briefly off-topic: as a Southerner living in Georgia, I find it very funny that you as a Brit say "y'all"! 

It reminds me of a dear pastor friend here who is from up north and studied on the West coast, but has taken quite a liking to what folk down here refer to as "down-home cooking" (in fact he introduced me to a local place). It's a fun cultural anachronism! 

I'm done derailing the thread now. As you were, brethren.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Sep 11, 2013)

So much for tongue speaking!


----------

